# Orange nostril?



## candyheart (Oct 29, 2015)

I recently noticed that there is some gunk inside my cockatiels nostrils that is orange. It in both sides. Is this normal, or something I should be concerned about? Is it a fungus?

Help!


----------



## candyheart (Oct 29, 2015)

Sorry, the pictures didn't work. Retry


----------



## candyheart (Oct 29, 2015)

Why is this so difficult! Once more

http://i63.tinypic.com/2cmpwet.jpg

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2hyl84o&s=9#.V0TIOMhOLCQ


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I have no idea but it really looks weird dosnt it... I think a vet visit would be necessary to know for sure.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I don't know what it is either, but I certainly think it would be a good idea to go to the vet.
Inflamed or crusty nostrils are signs of a sick cockatiel.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Could it be pellet dust?

Personally, if there are no other symptoms, I'd try a bath first and see if that takes care of it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree with enigma. Try a bath and see if that helps.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Any update? Did you try the bath?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hopefully a bath/shower will get rid of it, otherwise you may need to have a vet clean out her nostrils.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I think a bath will take care of this. If not, then a visit to the vet is important.


----------



## Tindi (Apr 8, 2016)

Do you have any orange coloured toys in the cage? Mine had a blue beak and it was from a new rope/wood toy that had blue colouring on it,


----------



## Foobzy (Jun 6, 2016)

I would take it to the vet straight away! It could be nothing but my budgie had an orange, sticky discharge from his nostrils that was fatal. The vet couldn't diagnose what it was but gave me antibiotics to give him. Unfortunately it wasn't enough. I don't mean to worry you, that is the worst case scenario but take him to an AVAIN specialist vet and get him checked out properly. 

If your vet prescribes your tiel antibiotics, keep a close eye on your cockatiel. If it doesn't improve from 3 days to a week. Take your tiel to the vet again. I believe it was a cold my budgie developed which can be fatal to budgies because they breath through their nostrils, not through their beak. I believe it's similar for a cockatiel too.

It may not be the same illness as my budgie but always get your cockatiel checked out if you have any doubts. Always. It'll get better in no time, I'm sure


----------

